# Programm um jede Sekunde mehrere Screenshots zu erstellen



## Dr-Datenschutz (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem programm mit dem ich jede sekunde MEHRERE screenshots automatisch erstellen kann  (5 screenshots pro Sekunde wären ideal).

Ich hab mich schon etwas mit fraps auseinandergesetzt doch das kann nur so eingestellt werden, dass es jede Sekunde EINEN screenshot automatisch macht.

Ich weiß nicht ob es so ein Programm gibt aber vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine Idee.

mfg


----------



## Lexx (1. Oktober 2009)

irgendein screen video capture recorder tool
und auf 5 fps einstellen.. ? sowas wie hypercam..

musst halt schauen, welches dir zusagt..

wobei die die ich kenne machen dann nur videos.
einzelbilder exportieren..


----------



## DarkMo (1. Oktober 2009)

hehe joa, war au meine erste idee. mit fraps nen video aufnehmen und dann die bilder da rausholen  aber gut, is natürlich nen doofer mehraufwand.


----------



## Lexx (1. Oktober 2009)

ich hab früher immer "snagit" verwendet.. 
für how to und schulungsvideos
aber ob das dx (sprich games) auch kann..


----------



## midnight (1. Oktober 2009)

Was genau hast du denn vor wenn man fragen darf?

so far


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (1. Oktober 2009)

Also an die variante mit aufnehmen und  dann wieder zerlegen hab ich auch schon gedacht. Da ich aber gehofft habe dass es einfacher geht hab ich es noch nicht probiert...

Mit snagIt hab ich es auch schon versucht doch da war es genau so wie bei fraps dass man nicht mehr als ein bild pro sekunde machen konnte.

Naja so viel hab ich damit auch nicht vor. Ich hab halt mal die jede automatische screenshot funktion von fraps dazu verwendet bei kämpfen in assasins creed screenshots zu erstellen und da in einer sekunde doch recht viele bilder übersprungen werden dachte ich mir es wäre besser noch mehr screenshots zu machen um schneller an besseres material zu kommen 

mfg


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2009)

das snagit kann aber auch videos vom bildschirm abnehmen.. 
machte das mit 25 fps..


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Oktober 2009)

Mh, ausprobiert habe ich Any Capture Screen noch nicht. Soll aber auch Bilder im DX-Mode einfangen können.

Any Capture Screen 3.09 kostenlos bei Download-Tipp.de downloaden!

MfG, Scorpioking78


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2009)

na, wie gesagt, 50 runterladen und alle durchprobieren..


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (2. Oktober 2009)

So bin jetzt auf eine meiner meinung nach sehr gute und einfache lösung gekommen.

Ich habe einfach ein Makro für meine G15 tastatur programmiert das alle 0,2 sekunden den in fraps eingestellten screen capture hotkey drückt. Dies bedeutet dass man so lang jede sekunde 5 screenshots bekommt bis man die makro taste ein weiteres mal benützt.

Nochmals danke für die Ideen

mfg


----------

